# Happy Birthday Krummhorn



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Yooouuuu!!









Thank you for all your hard work, patience and wonderful good humour. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh wow, I didn't know!
Happy Birthday to my mentor, and the hardest worker for the site (what he does is amazing!!!)
:tiphat::cheers:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Have a great birthday sir! I suppose I don't often express my gratitude for this sort of thing, but the work you do around here is wonderful, and I am actually quite grateful for it.

(Birthdays are great reasons to congratulate/thank people, aren't they?  )


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy birthday, have a wonderful day!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you all for the birthday greetings. I took a lesson from Jack Benny and stopped counting them at age 39 :lol: ... and that was 24 years ago . 

Age is just a silly number that my government uses to determine how much taxes I owe ... or whether I can get the senior citizen discount at area restaurants. 

:cheers: Here's to another great year of Talk Classical and Magle International Music Forums.:cheers:


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Krummhorn and thanks for all your hard work on the site! :tiphat: :trp:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday. :trp: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday, and thank you for keeping the forum such a nice place!

And thank you to Sospiro for always knowing who's birthday it is! 

:tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> [...]
> Age is just a silly number that my government uses to determine how much taxes I owe ... or whether I can get the senior citizen discount at area restaurants. [...]


I try to propagate the hypothesis that with age comes wisdom.

So... congratulations on becoming another year wiser.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy 
Birthday!!

:trp::guitar::clap::cheers::tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> ... And thank you to Sospiro for always knowing who's birthday it is!
> 
> :tiphat:


Thank you but I don't know them all

PS check the bottom of the page


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday! 

And many more years of happy life to you, Sir! (And I hope it’s not just an assumption. The happy life, I mean.)


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy birthday, Lars!!! :cheers:

I hope you are having a great day! 

All the best :tiphat:
Frederik


----------

